# Lawn struggling/ Soil test results-Please Help



## Bigorange19 (Jun 3, 2019)

I did a renovation last fall, germination went great, everything filled in as planned. Then this spring came, the grass is not growing at all, I go over it occasionally to make myself feel better, I pulled some samples and had a soil test performed, results are that I am extremely low in potassium, low on phosphorus and sulfur. The question I have is this, can I supplement these elements now? Temps are around 90, we have had some rain and I supplement water to the lawn. Also any recommendations on correcting these imbalances? Products, rates etc?I have posted the results of the test and before and after of the lawn.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Most of us experienced a very dry June . Had a little help with a couple down pours in June and early July, only watered once . I have fertilized 2x thus far but I have been putting down sulfur ,K [sop] and humic . Last couple apps were 2 lbs per 1M . Turf is holding color and looking pretty good given the weather. I would go for it . Water it in . In your case , throw down phos as well. Mowed a lot in the Spring but only a couple times since the heat moved in .


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your P is deficient and your potassium is really low. Sulfur is also deficient. It is going to take a while to address all of this. It is a marathon and not a sprint.

For nitrogen, I recommend using AMS and for potassium, try to find SOP. Both of these will help increasing the sulfur in the soil. Check the soil remediation guide for other options (eg. balanced fert), products and rates. Ask more questions if you need more clarification.

Since you are in Knoxville, you should be able to get XGRN locally. It is a good product that uses AMS and SOP in a slow release prill.


----------



## Bigorange19 (Jun 3, 2019)

Thanks guys, I may have understated the lack of growth, I really believe if left untouched the front lawn would have only required one mowing. I have been searching for XGRN here locally all morning and have had no luck. Do you think giving it a dose of 0-0-50 now, starter at overseeding and another round of a more balanced fertilizer in the late fall might be a good start?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes, SOP, starter and balanced fert will be good.


----------



## Bigorange19 (Jun 3, 2019)

Thanks for the help. I will try to update with the progress.


----------

